# Reclaimed ---PTS date moved up to 12/16



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just got an email this morning from someone in LA that this dogs pts sleep date has been moved up to 12/16. GRRNT has been notified but I personally don't know if we can get there in time. I'm looking for all avenues to help him, 

I've already emailed J&L and Gulf South rescues. Anyone else able to pull him? Other rescues we could contact?
=====================================




http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15314552pts 12/18/09 
*Golden Retriever*

*Large







Adult







Male







Dog *




 

View Video 
 




*More About pts 12/18/09*


Watch video by clicking above. This dog was picked up by animal control and has not reached it's required 7 day stay yet. It may end up getting reclaimed by its owner and because it hasn't been temperment tested yet, it may or may not come up for adoption when the 7 days are up. If you are interested in this dog, please act quickly and call the shelter to see when and if it will become available. You will need to let them know before the 7th day that you are interested in the dog. *The tag # for this dog is 36Green. Please write it down before calling the shelter. *

*Note: The shelter phone will not dial long distance numbers so we can't return any long distance calls. Also, we only have 2 employees so we are often out of the office caring for the animals or showing adopters around. If you get our answering machine, please give us a call back.*

*Adoption Fees include a spay/neuter certificate, 7-in-1 and bordetella vaccinations and a dewormer. We accept cash only. *

*Dogs/Puppies - $60.00*
*Cats/Kittens - $40.00*

*Please understand that we can not guarantee the health of any animal at our shelter. Although we vaccinate our adoptable animals, kennel cough and parvo can be common at animal shelters that house stray animals. We ask that you take your adopted pet to the vet and if something is wrong with your new dog or cat, you can then bring it back for a refund or you can choose another pet. *

*It is also a law in Louisiana that any animal adopted from a shelter MUST be spayed or neutered. The shelter provides the spay/neuter certificate at the time of the adoption so that you can have this done. Please don't break the law or help contribute to the pet overpopulation problem in our parish. SPAY OR NEUTER YOUR NEW PET AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. *

*My Contact Info*



Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
West Monroe, LA
318-323-4032

Email Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG, how can they put such a gorgeous golden to sleep? Surely someone will adopt him?
Do we have anyone is Louisianna?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Melissa, will they hold him until GRRNT can get him if we pay some (or all ) of his adoption fee???


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm willing to kick in some $$ if it'll save this beautiful boy.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Has anyone contacted Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, I emailed Gulf South, J & L, and Memphis Area rescues.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Melissa, will they hold him until GRRNT can get him if we pay some (or all ) of his adoption fee???


They only accept cash, someone would have to go in person.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I emailed GSGRR to see if they can help


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh this is too sad the week before christmas, I can pay the adoption fee via Paypal to someone if anyone is able to go and save him, he looks like such a sweet heart, far too handsome to be locked in a cage.

I know I live in Brazil but please let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I cross posted on the Big Dog forum for anyone close by that could pull him. I, too, would gladly help with the adoption fee if someone could pull.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow. He's a beautiful dog. He looks fairly young and well behaved. I bet he would make an outstanding pet and would be easy to place. Somebody needs to pull that pup. I wish I lived closer. I would drive 200 miles to pull that boy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If someone can go pull him and pay the fee, I could attempt to meet GMD like I did with Dillon, if no rescue has room. Give me a heartworm status? $60 is a minimal fee. Certainly we can get that covered??


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Loisiana (?) is from LA, I believe. Let me check the snow thread to make sure. Yes, she is in Lake Charles. Maybe you can PM her?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent her a message. She's not in that area but I was hoping perhaps she would know someone who could pull him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys, just got the message. There's no way I'd be able to make it to Monroe this week (it's still over 4 hours away), but I will send out some emails and see if I can find anyone that could help. Looks like such a sweet handsome boy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like he was reclaimed!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I viewed the video and it says he has been reclaimed....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew!
I was about to have to see how many (lots) miles it was from me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

YEAHHHHH....I just was reading he was re-claimed too!! I am SOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hallujah

Vermillion Parish just euthanized a female they promised to hold for us. 3 days and they put her down....even after arraignments were made to rescue her!!!!!!

He is one lucky boy. 
I don't intend to insult any dog lovers who live in LA, but their treatment of dogs is shameful and disgraceful. At most of the one we have dealt with!

I'm sorry but we are very upset over this....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so so sad!! I have to admit, I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to the way some of the shelters in the States operate.


----------

